# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Hey Rumghoul rumor is.......

## Jim-Donna

Your dream is coming true. Jim and I would LOVE to see your place. Will you still be there  April 21st?? That is when we will get there. Do you have any pictures? You are Blessed to be able to make this happen. Best of luck to you guy's.

----------


## Rumghoul

Donna - I think you have me mixed up with someone else - we are headed to Villa Arcadia for a week in February.  Don't have a place there - wish we did.

----------


## Jim-Donna

OOPS :EEK!:

----------

